# Start the weekend with a "funny"



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Everyone in rescue for any length of time has a list of stupid reasons why people turn in dogs to shelters or why dogs just don't work out. One such example is the dog sheds or how about the dog that is so needy that it isn't happy living outside?

A friend of mine told me last night that a lovely GSD that she helped place recently was returned because of a slight digestion incident.

The irritating part was that the new adopter returned the dog with out even being interested in trying to find out how to rectify the problem. The following day the poor girl went to a home that knew that sudden food changes and the stress of being moved from home-to-home can upset a dog's stomach.

Anyway, the funny part is the reason given for the return of the dog to the shelter and how it was then handled. The shelter worker was so peeved with the person returning the dog that she wrote down into the permanent records the reason the dog was returned and in the exact wording the person used . --> Reason for return to Shelter: This dog farts. 

So now if for any reason this person ever tries to pull another dog the staff will be alerted that farting dogs are unacceptible.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh, that stinks!
















I sentence her to a year in a fartatorium-an enclosed bubble where the noxious gasses of dogs, cows, and men eating Taco Bell will be pumped in and she can not escape. 

Seriously though...this is the selfishness factor of pets in shelters. 

Great job to the staff member!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: Oh, that stinks!


 Now that was funny.
















I've had dogs that could run a person out of a house. Had a dog wake us up to an eye watering experience and had to open windows in the bedroom (it was in the 30s outside) to air it out. Some tummy rubs and some med and she was able to pass the rest and was then able to relax. (At the time I never even thought to run and get a face mask and oxygen from the station for myself.







)


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

This reminded me of a kids story "Walter the Farting Dog".


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

people amaze me

that is just wrong


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

My parents had a dog who would get extremely gassy whenever he was nervous - maybe this dog had that problem too.

People are such enormous idiots.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Something you just have to get used to if you love dogs.

Our two are always laying right behind our chairs when we're on the computer, you always know they're there too









If it gets too bad I'll take a magazine or something to fan the air


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Your mention of the dogs behind the chair just reminded me of a funny story that I heard years ago. At the time I was working at a college and one of the VPs was telling everyone of a dinner party that she and her banker husband had hosted. Of course I'm sure that all was set up very nice as they were doing a business dinner vrs. dinner for friends. It is one of the stories where the wife can tell the husband the same thing over and over and he just doesn't hear. There was a list of things that were no-nos to feed their dog. Don't remember but I'm thinking it was a boxer. 

Anyway, not only did the husband yet once again ignore his wife saying do not feed bologne to the dog (from the story it must have been a very big size treat) he also had neglected to close the dog up securly in the family room while they sat down to eat.

Yep, part way through the meal there was a noticable smell. Being all business types everyone just ignored the unpleasant smell. After a while it was more than they could stand so as the husband was opening windows and the wife was trying to think what she should do -- no one was even saying "excuse me". She knew people were ready to start bailing out of the room and then she felt something brush her leg. There was the family dog who had come into the room and hid under the table. And yes, the forbidden treat had kicked in. 

Luckily all the people there were dog lovers and the evening ended with a bunch of laughs and dessert served in the livingroom.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG, I usually give them each a half slice of bologna if I have a sandwich, but it's bad even if they don't have that


----------

